

Start up School 2008? - slashcom

I keep checking startupschool.org to see when the 2008 one is going to be scheduled.  Is it being planned?  Is there a date yet?
======
white
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=105889>

Sometime in March.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Why not on the East Coast this time?

------
bfioca
There was a post like this before, and I think the answer was that information
was forthcoming soon, but that there will be. Sometime in April.

